# Chaos Bikers Tactica?



## Lomax (Jun 19, 2010)

How to use/equip chaos bikers? What is the best tactica for them? Is it worth to use them?


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

Best tactics for chaos bikers, Don't take them.

They are overpriced for what they can do, the specialist troops in rhinos are generally far better, berserkers and noise marines are better assault troops, PMs are more durable and 1k sons are more shooty.

If you do take them, MoN is probably the best to take with a couple of melta guns to go tank popping


----------



## Lomax (Jun 19, 2010)

Can they be useful by using their tubo-boost ability in order to deny objectives?


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

I take them when im facing Mech Guard and give them MoN and meltas then turbo-boost to behind some cover then move into range and pop those basilisks!


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Barnster said:


> Best tactics for chaos bikers, Don't take them.
> 
> They are overpriced for what they can do, the specialist troops in rhinos are generally far better, berserkers and noise marines are better assault troops, PMs are more durable and 1k sons are more shooty.
> 
> If you do take them, MoN is probably the best to take with a couple of melta guns to go tank popping


If I'm really honest, I wouldn't entirely agree with you. Chaos Bikers can be some of the most hard hitting assault troops when you use them well. I've seen them used with brilliant efficiency. I would agree that Berzerkers make better assault troops. But, when Bikers are armed with Power Weapons, that, coupled with the +1 to Strength when turbo boosting makes them pretty tough too.

The latter of what Barnster said is pretty much bang on, they can be very useful for taking out those pesky vehicles, but I don't believe that they aren't worth the points. Not one bit, they way they can be set out is really good, and better than their Imperial Counterparts.

All IMO...


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Ummm Marneus Calgar bikes don't get a strength bonus when turbo boosting. Also I would strongly recommend ignoring peoples suggestion for MoN, since it's 50 points and will only pay for itself if you have 5+ bikes which is generally a huge points sink for such a mediocre unit.

In almost all threads on the subject the most efficient use's for CSM bikes ultimately boil down into 3 categories.

1) Cheap yet fragile special weapons platform which can hide till its time to strike. Either with 2 meltas for hunting vaualbe tanks, or with 2 plasma guns that can shoot then assault. Hell even two flamers delivered right infront of say a unit of harlequins or other low save model will allow the unit to pay for its self.

2) Icon delivery system for deep striking lesser daemons, and terminators.

3)Delivering a cheap champion deep into enemy lines to pop out a GD.

In all three uses it is generally agreed the best set up for the unit is with the undivided icon in groups of 3-4.


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

i use them a lot, units of 5 are usually best. i equip them with with 2 meltaguns and a power fist, the ultimate tank poppers. turbo boost them first turn into cover, then go tank and transport hunting, they can be nasty in combat with the mark of khorne and a power weapon, i took out 5 terminators with them. shot with my meltaguns, killed 1 of them, then killed another with T-L bolters, then charged in and killed the rest with my 4 power weapon attacks mixed with my 12 ccw attacks. they work as a shock attack unit, but dont expect them to survive combat with cc specialist units.


----------



## Kirby (May 16, 2010)

GWvsJohn wrote a nice article on this here. I'd lean towards using them as sacrificial melta. with small numbers to help mitigate the Chaos lack of fast anti-tank.


----------



## Syko515 (Jan 22, 2008)

see, i find bikers to be particularly nasty if used right. i set mine up for one of two things, anti-infantry with a power weapon/ dual flamers load out,{which is also more rare for me} or the more common powerfist/ dual melta load out for anti-tank.

bikers have 2 jobs on the field IMO. 1st they are a homing beakon for termicide, so their primary objective is to turbo bust straight for my intended target, with and Icon of glory, and drop these bad boys off. secondly they either go for tanks or troops depending on how their kitted.


----------



## inigo montoya (Feb 1, 2009)

In the right build, bikers are just phenomenal. I have a 1750 nurgle list i have won a number of small to mid sized tournaments with.

It features a greater daemon, sorcerer on a bike with wind of chaos and MoN, and 6 bikers - 2 x melta, champ, IoN

This is a hard hitting daemon delivery system that rarely lets me down. It draws so much fire that I can get my winged prince and troops across the board easily. I use 2 squads of 8 summoned lesser daemons - 7 plaguebearers and a plagued out fleshhound. With careful placement you can get a 17" charge from the icon. Handy while everything else is going on.


----------



## Ghost792 (Jan 6, 2010)

inigo montoya said:


> With careful placement you can get a 17" charge from the icon. Handy while everything else is going on.


Can you explain to me how it is you are getting a 17" charge move from an icon? Are you including the movement of the bikes from the previous turn?


----------

